# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits >  Buy Rating Locked PVP Items NOW!

## Bon

As many of you know, at the moment you can spam wintergrasp for insane honor. 


What many of you wont know is if you had an arena team at the end of TBC with the correct rating, even though the item will be red in the shop, it will allow you to buy and equip the item.


Enjoy.

----------

